# Another Story Thread



## xoot (Jul 2, 2002)

Once upon a xoot...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 2, 2002)




----------



## xoot (Jul 2, 2002)

I knew you would do that.  Let's not end the story too abruptly, people.

But the end never made it because...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 2, 2002)

the phosphorescent porcupines ATTACKED!!!


----------



## Paragon (Jul 2, 2002)

...the small village completely unaware of...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 2, 2002)

the renewed threat to its very existence.


----------



## Paragon (Jul 2, 2002)

Now the phosphorescent porcupines weren't really that. They were tiny MONKEY'S with...


----------



## xoot (Jul 3, 2002)

overlarge beer barrels. They were magic beer barrels. Once sprayed you turned Hervy. A monkey suddently dumped one on top of Paragons head. Paragon said, now hervy "...


----------



## Paragon (Jul 3, 2002)

...if you do that once more I'm gonna have to xoot ya. The monkey then...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 3, 2002)

imploded, on account of hearing the forbidden word "xoot"...


----------



## xoot (Jul 3, 2002)

and xoot appeared, on cue. Then...


----------



## Paragon (Jul 4, 2002)

...when seing the imploded monkey he decided to...


----------



## lonny (Jul 4, 2002)

...grab a beer and...


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

think different. After he thought differently, xoot morphed into Steve Jobs and used his turtleneck powers to reconstruct the imploded monkey. Suddently...


----------



## Paragon (Jul 4, 2002)

...Bill Gates showed up, and asked Steve...


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

for the Forbidden Key. It turned out to be a...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

transmutational dimension-activator which hurled steve-xoot into an eternal status field...


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

then, the real Steve appeared. he...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

proceeded to give free iPods to the poor monkeys and they drank the kool-aid...


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

...which turned out to be beer. "...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

What's with all the Beer?!?" Steve Jobs exclaimed...


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

'We are beer drinking monkeys" the monkey said. Steve Jobs then telported himself the hell out of that world by using his Graqua, a new machine/car that could travel into parallel universes/worlds. It could also fly.

The next universe Steve got in was...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

Albuquerque! He decided to treat himself to some chips and salsa, and while eating them...


----------



## lonny (Jul 5, 2002)

... a giant chip morphed out of his bag resembling...


----------



## Paragon (Jul 5, 2002)

steve ballmer saying over and over again...developers developers developers developers...now Jobs...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 5, 2002)

just couldn't take it so he smacked ballmer over the head with a giraffe and stole his clothes...


----------



## Paragon (Jul 5, 2002)

but realised that they were all sweaty and too big for him. Besides he didn't want to throw away his turtleneck shirt his grandma gave him for christmas.
Now Steve thought to himself..."what can I do to make people believe in mac?"...when suddenly...


----------



## xoot (Jul 6, 2002)

he called xoot on his cell phone.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 6, 2002)

No he didn't. He _thought_ he did, but really he was transported into a parallel universe where various alien entities asked him where they could buy a cool LCD iMac...


----------



## Paragon (Jul 6, 2002)

...but Steve saw right through the aliens and realised that the were in fact not macfans but mere peecee fanatics dressed up to look like kewl macfans. He then...


----------



## xoot (Jul 6, 2002)

...took out his firewire pistol and blasted the fire alarm. It went off. X...


----------

